

Scientists bring oxygen back to dead fjord - UhUhUhUh
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/02/150223104201.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28Latest+Science+News+--+ScienceDaily%29

======
schiffern
> _all the right oxygen-loving organisms…_

So is this fjord naturally anaerobic, or is this some sort of remediation for
some damage we caused? All it says is that climate change will "increase of
this phenomenon in the future," not the history of this particular site.

Far from reviving from the dead, it seems likely that we're just replacing one
ecosystem with another. How many species are unique to that habitat?

If you think the idea of humanity wiping out an entire biome and its
associated species seems absurd, look at what agriculture has done to Earth's
grasslands.

~~~
jws
The implication is that the excess phosphorus from the sewage treatment and
perhaps agricultural runoff is causing the problem. I didn't see the paper
address specifically if that fjord had anoxic periods before humans changed
the inputs. This fjord has a basin with a smallish, shallow mouth. The water
tends to flow through in the surface layer and leave the deeper water in
place.

The paper is available:
[http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/338/art%253A10.1007%...](http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/338/art%253A10.1007%252Fs13280-014-0524-9.pdf?auth66=1424742129_640fd21c7658163020eb3d2c739d0791&ext=.pdf)

~~~
kwhitefoot
:-( An error occurred while processing your request.

Reference #50.8ef67c5d.1424853322.11c1d292

Is it available somewhere else?

------
lotsofmangos
Accidentally reviving a rare blue parrot.

